# Cant Load GTA3



## sicoratboy10 (Feb 14, 2003)

every time i try and load up a saved game in GTA3 it just freezes. i've downloaded the 1.1 patch for it which should stop the freezing but when i try and load the 1.1 patch it sais
This program cannot update the installed version of GTAIII because of the following reason:
C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\GTAIII\gta3.exe:unknown version.
is there anyway i can fix this. thanks.

System Information:
2.4ghz
37.2gig
256mb ram
windows xp


----------



## xXTiKiXx (Dec 23, 2002)

I suggest backing up the saved files and just re-install the game.

Good Luck.


----------



## DJ wandy (Dec 23, 2003)

helppppp i have a 500 mhz AMD k6-2 128 mb sdram pc133 nvidia geforce4 mx 440 128 ddr ram all my games and dvds have stuttering sound and wont stop stuttering in gameplay i have updated everysingle driver and i use directx 9 it says everything is functiong properly what is the problem email me on [email protected] or I.M me on aol screen name undeadhacker2 thank you


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

its pretty obvious u have the one from kazza..

the game will freeze once u get to the first mission on staten island...

so here

http://www.magenheimer.com/gta3help/gta3savegamefix.exe

just copy this exe to your gta folder and overwrite

and also this to make the game run much faster

http://www.magenheimer.com/gta3help/highFPSv5.zip


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

500 mhz AMD k6-2 128 mb sdram pc133

There's your problem...you can't expect to play any new games with a 500mhz K6-2. The 128MB RAM isn't enough for new games, either. Upgrade to a new motherboard/processor/RAM, and then your video card will fit in nicely. Right now, your video card is way too good for the rest of your system, you won't be able to play any games well with a 500mhz K6-2.

edit: Deathdealer...check the dates on the threads...this one was old, it was just bumped up with a new problem


----------



## Bibhash (Dec 23, 2003)

Deathdealer, dude u the man!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bibhash:_
> *Deathdealer, dude u the man!! *


well i helped someone lol


----------

